# So Ive fallen victim to the Buckmaster's scam...now what? Jackie Bushman, please read



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Let me start by saying that I appologize for this "novel" but Im am furious and do not know what to do. I know there are a lot of other people who have dealt with this same situation from Buckmasters and want to put an end to this for everyone's sake. If you dont have anything productive to say, please save your comments and jump to the next thread now, thanks.

Ok, so about 4 months ago, I got a phonecall from Buckmasters. They were wondering if I would be interested in subscribing to their magazine. I said "yeah I might possibly be interested." So right away the lady says, "well all we need is your credit card number and address and you'll be good to go." Well that was an immediate red flag to me. I proceeded to say, "Well _if_ I decide to subscribe Id rather pay with a check. Is there any way you could just send me the information about pricing, # of magazines per year, etc.?" The lady then said, "Yes sir we can do that for you. Just give me your address and we'll send it so you can read it over." Ok sounds good gave my address and she thanked me and said, "ok sir, my manager would like to talk to you." He answers the phone and fairly rudely says, "thanks for subscribing sir. We'll send the information." he then set the phone down, but did not hang up. I could hear him conversing in the backround with someone for a few minutes while thinking to myself, "well thats not very professional" and eventually hung up.

Two weeks later, I get the mail and there's a Buckmasters magazine in the mailbox. I think to myself, "hmm that's odd. Why did they send me a magazine but I still haven't gotten the paperwork I requested?" Didn't really think anything of it and set the magazine aside, and I still have not opened it up and read it to this day. 

About a week after that, I started getting calls from the number 800-795-4567. I never answered them, thinking it was a telemarketer. One day I had an envelope from Buckmasters. "Well that took them long enough, they mustv'e sent that magazine to me so I could preview the whole thing before I made a decision." I said to myself as I was opening the envelope. Well, the document inside the envelope was not the information I requested. Rather it was a statement invoice for $136.90!!!! "What the holy heck is this all about?!" I set it aside and forgot about it for about 2 weeks. I then recieved an envelope from Chase collection agency. I started getting a call EVERY day from that 800-795-4567 number but still never answered. "Now what in the world is this all about?! Im not in debt and I always try paying everything in full right away so I have good credit!" Here it was a copied Buckmaster's statement invoice for a total of again $136.90! Ok Im calling this Chase place right now to see what is going on. Turns out Buckmasters turned my information over to a debt collection agency!!

I was very polite with the person from Chase and said, "Ok, Buckmasters called me asking if I would be interested in subscribing to their magazine and I said I might be, but did not want to pay with a credit card over the phone and requested some basic information about the pricing and number of magazines per year I would get from them and I would decide from their. They told me they would mail me the information. They sent me a magazine a little while back and then a statement saying I owed them $136.90. So what exactly is going on here?" The person from Chase went on to say, "Well they said that you agreed to a 5-year subscription and you didnt send your payment in so they turned it over to us. We're contracted to them just to help the payment process." I went on to tell the person that I never agreed to a subscription, much less a 5-year!! I said I definately do not want it at all after all of this. "Well, you have to at least do a 1-year subscription because you have already recieved one magazine. A 1-year subscription will be $27.95 for 6 issues." I started laughing and asked if it was even legal for them to do that and said again that I didnt even want a 1-year subscription. "well you have to at least pay for the 1-year." Now Im thinking to myself, "Wow. I just got hosed by one of the biggest names in the hunting community!! I cant believe this is happening." "FINE! I will pay for the 1-year subscription and THAT IS IT! I never agreed to it in the first place! So where do I mail this $27.95 check to?" Person gave me the address and I asked, "so thats it then right, Ill pay for the one year, get my 6 issues and everything will be good, right?" The person from Chase confirmed my questions and the phone call was ended. I mailed the checked and it was cashed around a week later. 

My second magazine issue came. The calls from 800-795-4567 kept coming. One day I finally answered. I said, "Hello. This wouldnt happen to be that no-good Buckmasters that has royally ripped me off is it?" The guy replied, "No sir, this is Buckmasters. How are you doing today? We would just like to thank you for your subscription to our magazine." I said, "My mood just went from at ease to furious now that I know whos been calling me every single day for the past how many weeks. And I would like to un-thank you for you unimagineably poor and down right discusting way of ripping me off. I NEVER agreed to a subscription in the first place and now I got scammed into paying for a 1-year subscription that I really didn't want in the first place. I have already talked to Chase, sent the check for $27.95 and it has been cashed. Everything should be square for a 1-year subscription and that is the most I want. Why am I getting harrassed by you people?!" He replied, "ok sir, we'll set everything straight so you only do the 1-year and everything should be good. Have a great day! Do you have any other questions?" I said, "No I do not. I dont want to hear from Buckmasters ever again after my forced and unwanted 1-year subscription and I have lost all respect for Jackie Bushman because he is a flat out crook. If you call me and harrass me any more you guys will be in trouble and will be getting a letter from my lawyer!" He then said "Alright sir, we set everything straight. Have a great day!"

Ah finally the calls have stopped!! I will never hear from that downright dirty company again, besides my other 4 issues that I will more than gladly use to start my smoker with! WRONG!

A few weeks later the calls started again!!! I then got another invoice from Buckmasters that said I had paid $27.95 of my original due of $136.90 and a minimum payment of $22.82 was due. I didnt answer the first few days and then called the number myself when I had time to talk. A man answered, I told him the same story, and he said "Ok sire, we'll get everything squared up and you will be good to go." I said GOOD! It better be good to go!" He told me to have a good day and hung up. But wait a minute....he never asked my name, account number, or any other information. Did he even know who he was talking to? Maybe he could figure it out from my cell phone number, but he didnt even ask if it was really me!! Whatever, on with life, I have more important things to worry about. 

Phone calls stopped again. For a week. Then, another statement invoice! I filled it out this time...in the box saying "amount enclosed" I wrote $0.00. I personally hand wrote my whole story on the front and back of the piece to be sent in stating everything is supposed to be good for a 1-year subscription and thats it and I was immensly un-impressed by the unprofessionalism and downright dirtiness of Buckmasters and how I have lost all respect for Jackie Bushman, the crook! Then, perhaps a bit childishly, I went to my closet with some board games in it. LIFE! Haha I know what I will do! Ill put some Life money in the envelope and see how they like that! I then decided to write that if I get any more calls or statements that I would be comeing back a Buckmasters for harassment and fraud and that I would try my hardest to get an ad on the Sportmen's Channel and the Outdoor Channel about this little scam. 

Ok, finally, the calls have stopped for a month, no more invoices. All is good. Until this week starting monday. Everyday this week so far the calls have started coming from the 800-795-4567 number. I get home from work today, another invoice statement from them saying I still owe $108.95. I HAVE HAD IT! I am ready to go straight to Jackie's house and settle this, but I know that is not the thing to do.

SO, WITH AAAALLL OF THAT, what exactly _do_ I do from here?! I dont know what I can or should do. Should I answer tomorrow and tell them Im getting a lawyer? Do I somehow post this on every single social media and forum on the world wide web as well as TV stations? Do I go to a big news station with my story? I know there are a LOT of other people that have had this same thing happen to them with Buckmasters, but it's gotta stop. NOW! Please help and thank you to all who read this whole thing. Again, I appologize for writing a novel, but I am flat-out TICKED!

JACKIE BUSHMAN, YOU OUGHT TO BE DOWNRIGHT ASHAMED OF YOURSELF AND YOUR COMPANY! YOU HAVE BEEN A BIG NAME IN THE HUNTING INDUSTRY FOR YEARS AND YOU WERE A WELL-RESPECTED MAN. YOUR SHENNANIGINS, HOWEVER, HAVE RUINED YOURE NAME AND COMPANY!

Sincerely,

Jordan


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to add this: ukey:


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Isn't there a government agency you can complain to like BBB.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Never knew of such a thing, but I just filed a complaint with the AL BBB


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

Contact the State Attorney General's Office a d file a complaint. That is who handler's fraud complaints.


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

*So Ive fallen victim to the Buckmaster's scam...now what? Jackie Bushman, ple...*

I signed up for a hunt and the harassment started with me. First few calls I politely declined subscription. After that I had to get quite rude with them a few times. Even my wife blew up on them! It finally stopped but it took a long time for that to happen.

Sorry you got hosed. I would get ahold of the BBB as already mentioned. I do not watch any Jackie "Ripoff" Bushman shows anymore!


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Jackie Bushman can suck it. 

You should meet him at a trade show and knock his teeth out. This has nothing to me but still it infuriates me! Unreal.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Speak to your state attorney general and an attorney who specializes in debt collection law...they can help you


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't imagine Jackie himself has anything to do with this part of the marketing for the company. NO WAY this guy can be that stupid. Being that he is in the public eye, you'd have to assume that he cares if people hate him. That's why I'd have to think that for some reason, it's out of his hands. Apparently though, these tactics work. They don't care if they ROYALLY piss off 50 people a month, if they sell 5,000 subscriptions.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Buckmasters SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jackof Bushman is a joke. It took a couple years for me to get the harassment to stop.


----------



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

If there are multiple complaints perhaps a class action is in order


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Worst bunch of professional pan-handlers in the hunting industry.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

report to the BBB. after everything they have done, i don't see how they could have a good rating with the BBB.


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

i got a random call a few weeks ago from buckmasters wanting to sell magazines.....glad that i blew em off and told em we get enough mags already

funny thing about it is they called asking to talk with my wife.......her name is on the north american whitetail mag that we just subscribed to a few months ago.......connection or coincidence?


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

the bbb is worthless on this stuff. they are not enforcement..


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear it OP. I don't sign up for anything after the NRA harassed me over issues. I refuse to get involved in all the crap that these businesses are dishing out


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

*Marshbuck...take this issue to the government...starting with your state Attorney General J.B. Van Hollen, phone: (608) 266-1221. Let them know how Buckmaster's is doing business and they will direct you to the proper source to deal with your situation.

The excuse that Jackie Bushman probably doesn't know what marketing is doing...I don't buy it.

Others who feel they have been scammed by Buckmaster's need to speak out too...the government needs to know if this a wide spread tactic.

Marshbuck, you have gone out of your way to handle this matter with Bushmasters....now it's time for you to get some help from those whose job it is to protect citizens from companies who believe they are above the law.

You take this one case, times the number of subscriptions this company forces upon consumers...we are talking some "big money" being squeezed out of the unsuspecting citizens.

I would take this to the max...jmho
*


----------



## 50 plus (Apr 7, 2010)

Had the same thing happen years ago with a book company. They just sent me a book, then later I got a bill for it. I sent the book back and never heard from them again. In your case they had nothing until you kept the magazine. IMO you should have went right to the Chief in charge at Buckmasters, when you got contacted by the collection agency. I still would.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Scott E said:


> i got a random call a few weeks ago from buckmasters wanting to sell magazines.....glad that i blew em off and told em we get enough mags already
> 
> funny thing about it is they called asking to talk with my wife.......her name is on the north american whitetail mag that we just subscribed to a few months ago.......connection or coincidence?


I have much the same feelings about North American Whitetail Magazine. Good to know about Buckmasters.


----------



## ojogallegos (Apr 23, 2011)

I signed up for a hunt give away on their site, after that I started receiving these frequent calls from very pushy people. They just could not take no for an answer. I guess they finally after about a little over a year they have stopped calling. Never subscribed and after reading this ordeal I never will.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Very similiar story happened to my friend with buckmaster and there still calling him


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's all about the money ! Jackie bushman is a con man he knows what his company is doing , they don't care about anything but there extravagant hunting lifestyles. They hassled me for awhile , kept calling I finally went off on the guy and they quit calling !


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

It's been fairly well known for many years that Buckmasters is a huge scam and anyone who says Jackie is innocent in this is a complete fool. Jackie knows full well what a scam it is but he's profiting from it so he continues to play the game.


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

I had the same issue. I finally talked to the floor manager his nake is Kris.. And I had to get the Coast Guard Legal Office involved. That finally took care of it.

If I ever meet Jackie Bushman i will kick his a--


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I had those Buckmaster calls too. I never agreed to anything and finally the just stopped. I have been ripped off by another company though. I paid with my credit card and that's the best thing I had done. I disputed the charge to my card and got the credit card company working on my behalf and I had my money back in a week. I filed a complaint to the BBB which doesn't really do anything. The BBB only puts a little "black check mark" on their business rating. A few other people I know were also ripped off and we all got the attourney general involved. They hunted the company down and took care of things. If they keep calling, put your phone number on the do not call list at this link. https://www.donotcall.gov/ If they keep calling let them know that you're on the list and that if the calls continue, you'll file a complaint. Here is a little paragraph from the homepage of the do not call list.
"WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT
THE NATIONAL DO NOT CALL REGISTRY

The National Do Not Call Registry gives you a choice about whether to receive telemarketing calls at home. Most telemarketers should not call your number once it has been on the registry for 31 days. If they do, you can file a complaint at this Website. You can register your home or mobile phone for free."


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

That is buckmasters business plan! Years ago i signed up for a FREE subscription and gift bag at a local sports show. I got the same things in the mail went through all the calls. Had an attorney request all formal documents and agreements from subscription contract in a certified letter. Never have gotten another call from them. Jackie Bushman is well.......... insert whatever words you see fit.LOL


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Isn't there a government agency you can complain to like BBB.


BBB is *NOT* a government agency. Geeze....


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Just one more person that's been bushwacked.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

tried the same thing with me here is what I did


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

They have had so many complaints in so many states and still at it they should have been shut down years ago


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

As a business owner I can tell you that BBB is as big of a scam as BuckMasters. When you start a business they start calling you asking you to sign up with them. You get a better rating depending on you subscription fee. 

As for what to do next, start at your local level. Talk to your police department and let them refer you on to the city or county attorney. From their they will know who to move you on to or they may take care of it on their own.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Jackie boy is well aware of what is going on if I remember correctly he has posted on here in the past in similar bushwacker threads.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

*So Ive fallen victim to the Buckmaster's scam...now what? Jackie Bushman, pleas*

To the OP- exact same thing happened to me about 5 yrs ago


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Do a search here .. it's been going on for years


----------



## styles2310 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've had the same dealings. This made me feel completely disgusted with Jackie bushman and his company. Anytime I see him on a show I turn it off. Terrible company


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This has been going on for years. With their experience, I'm sure they know exactly what they can get away with until people bring in a lawyer. 

I wouldn't be surprised to find out that the collection agent is just a part of his company. The nice guys who promise to take care of everything on the subscription side and the hard speeking people on the collection side.

I was planning to subscribe, but fortunately I read of others problems here before I did. 

OP, you were lucky that you paid by check. If they ever got hold of your bank account number or debit card number, you would likely be out a lot more.

If law enforcement won't help you, get a lawyer. It may be the only way to quickly get them off your back.


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

Agreed, they are a bunch of D-bags. Quality keeps a company in business long term not scams.


----------



## HoytG3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Exact same thing happened to me about ten years ago....word for word. Collection agency called and I told them I never signed for anything from Buckmasters. They just stopped calling, don't know if it was because I'm outa country or not. To this day I do not nor will I ever buy anything that is endorsed buy Buckmaster or the "Buckmaster" himself...


----------



## sawicki4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would be royally p'ssoffed. Sports illustrate did the same thing. Signed up for a 1 year subscription. Well after that year ran out they kept sending them and kept billing me. I ended up sending them all back and had my lawyer call them and settle it.


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I typed in Buckmasters and before I could click on the link my spam alert went off....


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Telephonic harassment is a felony. Contact an attorney and maybe Buckmasters will be sending you a check!!!


----------



## Ba24 (Jan 14, 2013)

Huntinsker said:


> The National Do Not Call Registry gives you a choice about whether to receive telemarketing calls at home. Most telemarketers should not call your number once it has been on the registry for 31 days. If they do, you can file a complaint at this Website. You can register your home or mobile phone for free."


I believe if they do call when you are on the list, you are entitled to monetary compensation as well. I thought telemarketing calls stopped a long time ago.

On a side note, an older guy I hunted with try to sign up for one of their special hunts as a single amputee disabled veteran. They had everything in place and ready to go until they found out he was in the Korean War( or conflict). It was not a war that the demographic audience could relate too. They couldn't make any money off of him so they cancelled his trip. Yeah he really supports the troops, as long as it puts a dollar in his pocket.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mestang99 said:


> As a business owner I can tell you that BBB is as big of a scam as BuckMasters. When you start a business they start calling you asking you to sign up with them. You get a better rating depending on you subscription fee.


Not always true. Someone on AT recently had a major complaint with a certain fairly large business. I looked up their BBB report. They had an A rating and they were NOT a BBB member.

The OP could have saved himself a huge headache by just doing a little research. Buckmasters has a D+ rating with an alert. The alert says there have been 256 complaints in the last 36 months over billing/collection issues. And their tactics are angrily complained about on other sites also.

I wish someone could get a solution figured out and shut them down permanently. Their current business model must make them enough money that they keep doing it even though many people are livid over it. Enough money keeps them from caring about it.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

did the same thing to me about 10 years ago. took about 2 years before all the calls and crap in the mail stopped.

stay far away from the north american hunting/fishing club too! they're just as bad! scammers!!!


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

aread said:


> This has been going on for years. With their experience, I'm sure they know exactly what they can get away with until people bring in a lawyer.
> 
> *I wouldn't be surprised to find out that the collection agent is just a part of his company*. The nice guys who promise to take care of everything on the subscription side and the hard speeking people on the collection side.
> 
> ...


This is most likely the case. Companies don't send delinquent bills to collections after just a few weeks. Late payments don't even get reported to the credit bureaus until they are at least 30 days late, and that's for borrowed monies. 

And for the record, its just in my nature to play devils advocate on most things, so that's what I was doing when I mentioned that maybe Jackie doesn't have the say about how the marketing is handled. I still think it's POSSIBLE, but not probable. And obviously he KNOWS about it either way.

I remember this happening to me a long time ago, I was even a teenager. But I don't think it was Buckmasters. I received either a free book, or magazine but then they repeatidly sent me the following issues and tried charging me for them, eventhough I told them over and over I didn't want them. I finally got them to leave me alone, but it took a while and I can't remember exactly who it was. I feel sorry for you guys going through that crap.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

I think I would start calling the number at the top of this report and ***** everyday. Waste countless hours of their time much like they have yours. Did you check your credit to see if their is a mark on it from them? 




Search For:Business Name, Type [e.g., "Plumbers"], URL, Phone
InCity and State or Postal Code)

BBB Accredited
Central Alabama & the Wiregrass BBB > Business Directory > Publishers-Book > Buckmasters, LTD
BBB Business Review

overview
complaints
directions

What is a BBB Business Review?
This Business is not BBB Accredited
Buckmasters, LTD
Find a Location

Phone: (334) 215-3337Fax: (334) 215-353510350 Highway 80 East, Montgomery, AL 36117 Send email to Buckmasters, LTDhttp://www.buckmasters.com! There is an alert for this business !
BBB® Non-Accredited D+ Rating
On a scale of A+ to F Reason for RatingBBB Ratings System Overview
SharePrint


BBB Business Reviews may not be reproduced for sales or promotional purposes.
BBB Accreditation

Buckmasters, LTD is not BBB Accredited.

Businesses are under no obligation to seek BBB accreditation, and some businesses are not accredited because they have not sought BBB accreditation.

To be accredited by BBB, a business must apply for accreditation and BBB must determine that the business meets BBB accreditation standards, which include a commitment to make a good faith effort to resolve any consumer complaints. BBB Accredited Businesses must pay a fee for accreditation review/monitoring and for support of BBB services to the public.
Reason for Rating

BBB rating is based on 16 factors. Get the details about the factors considered.

Factors that lowered Buckmasters, LTD's rating include:

286 complaints filed against business
Failure to respond to one complaint filed against business.

Factors that raised Buckmasters, LTD's rating include:

Length of time business has been operating.
BBB has sufficient background information on this business.

Customer Complaints Summary
286 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 134 closed in last 12 months
Complaint Type	Total Closed Complaints
Advertising / Sales Issues	61
Billing / Collection Issues	180
Problems with Product / Service	45
Delivery Issues	0
Guarantee / Warranty Issues	0
Total Closed Complaints 286

Additional Complaint Information

According to BBB files this company has a pattern of complaints. This company has over 250 complaints in the past 36 months, the majority of which are for billing/collection issues. Complainants allege receiving bills for merchandise that they have neither authorized nor received. Contact is usually via unsolicited telephone calls to consumers.

Complaint Details | Definitions | BBB Complaint Process | File a Complaint

Government Actions

BBB knows of no significant government actions involving Buckmasters, LTD.

What government actions does BBB report on?
Advertising Review

BBB has nothing to report concerning Buckmasters, LTD's advertising at this time.

What is BBB Advertising Review?

Additional Information
top
BBB file opened: 07/12/1993Business started: 01/01/1987
Type of Entity

Limited Partnership
Contact Information
Principal: Mr. Lewis Figh (President)Customer Contact: Ms. Shellee Swain Mr. Jackie Bushman (CEO)Ms. Jan Tullis (Contact)
Business Category

Publishers-Book
Products & Services

This company is a Deer Hunting Association. We also publish three magazines related to hunting.
Alternate Business Names
Buckmasters American Deer Hunting Assoc.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

I had to change my cell phone number to get it to stop.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Mestang99 said:


> As a business owner I can tell you that BBB is as big of a scam as BuckMasters. When you start a business they start calling you asking you to sign up with them. You get a better rating depending on you subscription fee.
> 
> As for what to do next, start at your local level. Talk to your police department and let them refer you on to the city or county attorney. From their they will know who to move you on to or they may take care of it on their own.


I agree that the BBB is a joke. We dealt with a scammer auto detailer who had complaints against him but because he was a registered (ie paying) business, his rating was A. 

This is my understanding (and experience) of how they work:

How they consider their issues resolved is they send an email to the business laying out the allegations, the business can then respond. The response is sent to the person who filed a complaint and they can respond again. The business gets one last chance to speak their peace and the issue is then "resolved"- no matter if a solution came out of it or not. To my knowledge, no one from the BBB actually reads the complaints or verifies the claims, they are just there to facilitate the process and collect dues.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

sittingbull said:


> *Marshbuck...take this issue to the government...starting with your state Attorney General J.B. Van Hollen, phone: (608) 266-1221. Let them know how Buckmaster's is doing business and they will direct you to the proper source to deal with your situation.
> 
> The excuse that Jackie Bushman probably doesn't know what marketing is doing...I don't buy it.
> 
> ...


Exactly!! I agree 100%.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

I have this same issue going on still to with the phone calls. I was interested at first, especially when they said it would help out and benefit veterans, but I told the gentleman I would need to think about it, he said thank you for your subscription it will arrive within the next week and went to hang up, I stopped him just before he hung up and told him I had not agreed to a subscription, that I had wanted to think about it. Well he became clearly frustrated and I told him I was no longer interested. I still get phonecalls, just not nearly as often. I am definitely going to do the DNC list here shortly. I would just say anytime you end up talking to them write down the info of the person, day and time they called and keep a little note of it, that way you can tell them that ver batum. Hope you get it worked out bud


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

Same thing happened to me about 4 years ago.. It took almost 3 years for them to stop calling! :banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

I subscribed years ago. I did one year at a time for a few years. I actually like their mag because it had actual hunting stories. Anyway i didnt reup one year and said thanks but no thanks. They have called me two or three times a year since. This is how the call goes.....Hey Bill how are ya? How was your deer season? like a buddy would ya know. I always just hang up now without even a word. You are wasting your breathe by asking them to remove you form their contact list. The WORST deal i ever got involved with, was Readers Digest!! WOW that was brutal!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually a patient of mine just showed me this hillarious phone app called evil operator, someone should do this! OP if you want to get a lil fun out of this. You type in 2 numbers and they dial each other at the same time so it looks like they are being called by the other person. She did this with her husband and a chinese restaraunt and they were both utterly confused. Could always do that to annoy some people haha, have BM calling NA White tail then from the post above, and let them go back and forth lol


----------



## claylogan (Feb 6, 2013)

I've had the same problem in the past with another mag. company. This is what I found out. The people selling the subscriptions are a sub-contracted company who employ commission base people to work. Most of these people are kids working after school as a telemarketer. They are paid the same week that they make the sale, not when you make payment on your subscription. So the temptation to make up fictitious subscriptions is there because most people are not billed for a month or more later. Most individuals leave the company in a few months and the turn over rate of employees is crazy. No one to hold accountable. The ones that stay and continue to use these tactics stick to there lie saying the person did subscribe because the sad truth is most of us just pay to have the headache go away.

I'm not saying this is the case with Buckmasters but after reading your thread, I could have wrote the same one a few years back pertaining to another company. Good Luck, your going to need it. 

Also if you do dispute it, ask for the recorded verbal contract that you entered into. That is how I ended getting that nightmare to go away. Act quick though because the debit collection agency just sells the debit to another company and you have to do it all over again. Then check your credit to see if it was reported. If so dispute that with your findings. You are entitled to 1 free credit report a year from all agency's. Hope this helps.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Start sending them bills for your time.....and then call them and tell them they are late....ukey:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Your SOL. I told them the person they where trying to get a hold of died. And the calls kept coming in. 


🎯


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just typed +Buckmasters +scam into Google and got 415,000 results.

Are these the same people that put on the "Buckmasters World Championship"? They're such known scammers, why would anyone (sponsors included) have anything to do with them.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I had the same problem with Buckmasters and Jackie Bull****man. I told them that the Attorney General would soon contact them and i never heard another word from them and the bills also stopped.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here ya go. This'll take care of it and you don't need Google Voice, just proof that you're right. There's also another similar link inside the article.

http://consumerist.com/2011/03/17/man-wins-5000-suing-debt-collectors-thanks-to-google-voice/


----------



## Lab Trainer (Nov 23, 2012)

When you agreed to pay for the 1 year subscription you really screwed yourself. One should ask for a copy of their contract (verbal or written) and when they cannot supply that they will drop it. If turned over to a collection agency you have a certain amount of time to dispute the claim, again ask for a copy of your contract with the original company (Bushmasters) this does tend to stop things. Asking for a copy of your contract so you can send it in to the attorney Generals office usually ends it much quicker. 
Companies can call you even if on the National Do Not Call List if you have done business with them before or they are conducting a poll or they are a political party. This is why entering drawings is a bad thing because then you become a customer, and they can contact you...


----------



## Deeslwrk (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope everyone spreads the word about this. I never thought I'd say it but I hope someone sues the hell out of them. The only way you can hurt a company like this is to take it to their wallet. I'm sending emails to any company that broadcasts or distributes this companies products so they know if they continue to affiliate themselves with said company I will no longer patronize their business . The voice of one goes unheard but the power of us all is unstoppable!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah , they tried me too. I just never paid the 143.00 for the mag they sent. It sucked.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Back when I was young and dumb, I was a member. I stopped when my five year subscription started running out three times a year.


----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)

Now I know who that number is that keeps calling me.... guess I'll start answering it and give them a run for there money...


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had the same issue as the OP, but i did not send any money. They told me they would send out all this stuff....i flat out told them i am not paying for anything. The manager person got on the phone and quickly said is it ok to send this out to you .....i again said sure but im not paying anything. I got the same invoices and debt collector calls......it was very annoying....2-3 times per day. I finally picked up on the chase debt collector and told him exactly what i told the buckmasters guy.....i am not paying anything. I asked him what i need to do to get this to stop. He said you will have to take it up with them. So i called them........straight up told them i wasnt paying anything....i dont want anything from them......they said they were sorry and took away the charges. thank goodness, but not less than 2 weeks after i was getting calls from buckmaster again and they were trying to re scam me.......i answered and said never call this number again and hung up. I havent heard from em since. all of this because I signed up for a chance to win a hunt......ridiculous!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

They have contacted me before but I just decline and they haven't bothered me for awhile.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is how you can get them to stop contacting you, but keep an eye on your credit report and make sure that they don't put the false debt on there...

Cease and Desist Letter Template For Debt Collectors

You can use this cease and desist letter template to stop debt collectors from calling you. Once the collector receives your letter, the FDCPA allows the collector to contact you one final time, in writing, to let you know what action, if any, the collector will take next. Customize the template letter to include your personal information.
Date

Your Name
Address
City, State Zip


Debt Collector’s Name
Address
City, State Zip

Re: Account Number

Dear Debt Collector:

Pursuant to my rights under federal debt collection laws, I am requesting that you cease and desist communication with me, as well as my family and friends, in relation to this and all other alleged debts you claim I owe.

You are hereby notified that if you do not comply with this request, I will immediately file a complaint with the Federal Trade Commission and the [your state here] Attorney General’s office. Civil and criminal claims will be pursued.
Sincerely,

Your Name
Tips for Using the Cease and Desist Letter Template

Customize the cease and desist letter with your information including the current date, your name, address, and account number given by the debt collector.
Send the letter via certified mail with return receipt requested so you have proof of the letter's mailing and receipt.


----------



## T-Man KS (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow! Well, I will never subscribe to anything with Buckmasters name on it. The only subscriptions I've been a part of are with DU. Most of the Archery mags I buy are off the Newstand when I feel like reading a Hunting Magazine. Apparently they know what they can and can't do, because from the stories I have read from this thread it's been going on for years.

Good luck OP, and anyone else who has had run-ins with this company. I hope they don't call me.:fear:


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Never sign up for anything free. Not the free car at the mall, free hunts, free blah blah blah. They either sell your information or bug the heck out of you. I learned this as a kid, and never sign up for anything.

Hope you get it sorted out. I've read these buckmaster threads before, and anything to do with him i avoid.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i think all of you are spelling their name wrong ,it starts with a capital F
sign up your enemies,for a free hunt!


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

They tried to get me one time. All I remember was the phone calls were never ending. Nothing but crooks for sure.


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Mestang99 said:


> As a business owner I can tell you that BBB is as big of a scam as BuckMasters. When you start a business they start calling you asking you to sign up with them. You get a better rating depending on you subscription fee.
> 
> this is exactly correct, BBB is a complete sham


----------



## klf (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks to the OP for getting the word out. My credit score is as good as it gets and one disputed default on a mag wouldn't hurt it much. I think I would just let the mags keep coming and ignore the calls and bills. When they stopped sending the mags I'd call and raise hell about not getting them. Hell I might call them up to chat and waste their time. Hey that old son of a ***** from Indiana is calling again! What has kept that little prick alive all these years. The suspect list would be a mile long.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

I had Buckmasters calling me up to 8 times a day for months. I did not sign up for anything from them. It finally stopped when I started calling them back and hanging up.

North American Hunting Club is the same way. They started sending me hardback books, which some were nice but not great. I kept 4 and paid for them. They then started sending me bills for other books that I mailed back and for books that they never sent me. They also sent me bills for a life membership, and I'm not a member. Then I started getting letters from collection agencies. The amount they want is always different. They have used 3 different collection agencies. This has been going on for 2 years. I sent NAHC several emails saying that I paid for the books I kept and signed nothing that stated I wanted to be a member. They never reply back. The collection agencies say that it will be reflected on me credit score. It isn't. This is all a big scam and they are trying to worry and scare people into paying them.


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

I have heard of this so many times! That's why I don't answer unknown numbers. Have heard this for years. I think there is a law that if someone sends you so etching you did not request them to you are no liable but I don't know who you would contact. Might not be a bad idea to talk to a lawyer. BUCMASTERS and WILDGAME INNOVATIONS ARE THE WORST TWO COMPANIES IN THE HUNTING INDUSTRY!!!


----------



## akatim (Jan 27, 2013)

wild thang said:


> Mestang99 said:
> 
> 
> > As a business owner I can tell you that BBB is as big of a scam as BuckMasters. When you start a business they start calling you asking you to sign up with them. You get a better rating depending on you subscription fee.
> ...


----------



## Camp Creeker (Nov 11, 2012)

I had them bothering me for awhile. I never agreed to anything but they would not quit calling. This went on for a long time before they finally gave up. I can't stand that guy or anything he is involved in. I'm sure he is full aware of what is going on.


----------



## BuckshutrJR (Feb 21, 2011)

That's is some downright dirty bull s*** business there. I would get a lawyer or do whatever I had to do to make their lives hell. Hope you can get this figured out and I would expect them to make it right. Good luck


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Been calling me everyday for over 2 years now. I cant get it to stop.


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks to the OP for putting this out here never knew of this my name is Bushwacked for a different reason.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

*Re: So Ive fallen victim to the Buckmaster's scam...now what*

Jackie Bushman is a gutless cowardly crook. :thumbdown:


----------



## nbeckham (Feb 7, 2012)

i had the same deal, random call to my work mobile, answered it, was buckmasters with the same song and dance. Guy kept pushing after i declined numerous times, but i had gave them my address. So few days magazine shows up, i assume ah they are sending me a freebie to lure me in. Few days later a bill arrives, i called the number on the bill and the guy i talked to completly understood. I just told him look, i declined the offer and now a bill arrives, i never ordered it. He told me to write declined, never ordered on it and return the bill. So i did, made copies of it for my records and never got another bill. But after four years i still get a phone call about once a month, i just ignore and have a special text message reply for them. But they and NAHC are two of the worst representatives for the hunting industry ever. They make Obama's administration look like childsplay


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

I signed up for some hunt thing too and got the same thing call after call after call. I got a call one day told them I wasn't Interested I. The magazine. They called the next day said the same thing. Then the next day I got two calls from them. After I told them off they said oh sorry we weren't aware of so many phone calls. Ya right. They quit after that. I feel sorry for you man that sucks. I feel especially sorry for anyone who does win a hunt with that guy they probably get hosed into a life contract to buy the magazine and have to get buck masters tattooed on their butt. Terrible way of broadcasting a company by doing this crap.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Unbelievable the type of crooks that are out there! I feel bad or the people who are too trusting that fall for these type of scams! I will never watch his show again, not that I watched it much to begin with.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

buckmasters is a joke


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

They tried this a few year's ago on me but I had already heard about the scam on AT so I told him (Yea I already know about the Buckmasters scam, it's all over AT about how you guy's are doing business and to go ahead and put me on the do not call list) I haven't heard from them since, and I'm glad.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Man I've never heard one good thing about this organization.....


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

I would have asked for the reps name and then told them if they ever called me or sent me a bill for something i did not ask for. There would be legal actions taken for harassment and they would be exposed on the news for their fraud


----------



## hoytcharger2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

You have to put every thing in writing disputing the debt. a quick google search will tell you what legally must be in the letter. It doesn't hurt to imitate a lawyer. Then they will stop .. If it doesn't call from a dif number pretending to be the lawyer representing you..... This works well


----------



## Wareagle 300 (Nov 20, 2012)

I went to their banquet last year and recently they have been blowing my phone up. It is the same number thet called op. I finally got real with last guy and so far so good no calls. I'm glad I never gave them my address. Good luck


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

*So Ive fallen victim to the Buckmaster's scam...now what? Jackie Bushman, pleas*

You know you can block calls right? Call your tele provider.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Predator said:


> It's been fairly well known for many years that Buckmasters is a huge scam and anyone who says Jackie is innocent in this is a complete fool. Jackie knows full well what a scam it is but he's profiting from it so he continues to play the game.


...and we have a winner! The guy is out to make a dollar, obviously by ripping people off. Dirtbag


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

dblungem said:


> ...and we have a winner! The guy is out to make a dollar, obviously by ripping people off. Dirtbag


If like to win his dream hunt just to knock him out. 


🎯


----------



## Deeslwrk (Mar 7, 2013)

Jackie better stop giving away hunts, at the rate his marketing dept is going he's likely to get shot in a hunting accident.


----------



## Deeslwrk (Mar 7, 2013)

Nhns4 I'd pay $136.00 to st. Jude to see you beat Jackie like the low life scum deserves.


----------



## avian (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh man reading this thread made me angry. I have no idea how I would handle a situation like that myself, but its beyond discusting.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

dac said:


> Jackie boy is well aware of what is going on if I remember correctly he has posted on here in the past in similar bushwacker threads.


What's his user name?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

*So Ive fallen victim to the Buckmaster's scam...now what? Jackie Bushman, pleas*



Deeslwrk said:


> Nhns4 I'd pay $136.00 to st. Jude to see you beat Jackie like the low life scum deserves.


I dunno but I think jackof could take nhns4.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

*So Ive fallen victim to the Buckmaster's scam...now what? Jackie Bushman, pleas*



Mathias said:


> What's his user name?


Thishuntsonyou


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

sittingbull said:


> *Marshbuck...take this issue to the government...starting with your state Attorney General J.B. Van Hollen, phone: (608) 266-1221. Let them know how Buckmaster's is doing business and they will direct you to the proper source to deal with your situation.
> 
> The excuse that Jackie Bushman probably doesn't know what marketing is doing...I don't buy it.
> 
> ...


*I'm a little surprised to see how widespread this problem with Buckmasters is. 

Watching Ike osu's video rant, his issues with Buckmasters marketing tactics were nearly identical to the individual who started this thread, MarshBuck89. 

I did a search on Archery Talk, subject: "Jackie Bushman"...and the complaints about the marketing tactics of Buckmasters goes back for years. 

The question I have, why hasn't something been done about Buckmasters marketing tactics after all these years?

....Just quick guess, I'm guessing most complain for a bit then forget about Buckmasters and Jackie Bushman.

It is up to those of you who have been victimized to see this through, so the fraudulent tactics employed by this outfit are stopped.

You have to get hold of the state and federal government Attorney General's office to bring this to their attention, so something is done. Had someone pursued this years ago, it would not continue as it is now.

Do your best to see this through...*


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

How well would this work? If you could get 50-100 people together that are currently dealing with resolving this issue to have them get together and all contact the same lawyer together and file a joint lawsuit against buckmasters. Would it work and could it shut them down for good?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

sittingbull said:


> *I'm a little surprised to see how widespread this problem with Buckmasters is.
> 
> Watching Ike osu's video rant, his issues with Buckmasters marketing tactics were nearly identical to the individual who started this thread, MarshBuck89.
> 
> ...


I think the main reason something hasn't been done, is because for the most part it's an effective tactic for them. Like I mentioned before, they are probably talking so many people into it, that the number of people who HATE THEM doesn't offset what they are getting out of it. And like you mentioned, I have a feeling that many people just ignore it. Buckmasters probably isn't the only phone number they are ignoring on a daily basis, and probably not the only threatening debt letter they are getting either.


----------



## B0hunt3r39 (Mar 13, 2003)

I too use to be a member, but like one of the other posters my five year subscription kept giving me phone calls several times a year, once the subscription was over I never renewed! They blew my phone up for a while, but I changed phone numbers (related to another issue) and I haven't heard from them since! If anyone sends you a magazine without your permission, send it back to them certified mail with a delivery receipt telling them you didn't order it! Then they can't deny you sent it back! Sorry to all those that have had or are having issues with these people, it's just sad!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Jackie possibly is following a business model established by another Alabama native, right down to the Stetson hat. I got a "complimentary copy" for Bassmasters magazine back in the early 80's and went through h*ll trying to get the phone calls/invoices/collections stopped. I ended up on the phone with the head bassmaster before the threats finally came to an end.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Update: I have been extremely busy since friday and finally had some time to get the boat out for the first time this year to try for some walleyes today (3/11). I will be all business tomorrow. I will be contacting the WI Dept. of Justice tomorrow. I am not going to let this slip, they messed with the wrong guy. Anybody who knows me is well aware that I will fight something until it is resolved, there is a reasonable compromise, or I get my losses back, even if it takes years. Getting my money back will not be enough for me, they have to stop his crap, period. I will do what I can to make this public so less people get scammed before it is resolved, now I just have to worry about Jackie's henchmen coming after me!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe someone has said this already, but in many states if a book or magazine etc. is sent to you unsolicited you are not obligated to return the item nor are you obligated to pay for it. Check the laws in your state.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Victory is mine!! I had contacted both the BBB of Missouri and the WI DOJ so I dont know who really made this possible. Phone calls from buckmasters stopped 4 days ago. I got the mail today, a letter from Buckmasters.... and here's what was in it: 
View attachment 1624806
View attachment 1624786


You can guarantee Im more giddy than a school girl right now! However, I did not get my apology that I asked for and Im afraid that their little games /shennanigans are probably not going to stop because I fear most people will not go as far as I did to show them that they were in the wrong. I will keep in contact with our DOJ to see if it cant be stopped all together. I got my money back, and thats awesome, but the war isn't over because they're screwing other people over too, and Im not ok with that!


----------



## Michigander2012 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think we need a raffle... Raffle Off a Hunting Trip With Jackie Bushman in the Great Outdoors..


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

this has been going on for so long, i'm surprised anybody is still falling for their scam. i don't subscribe to any hunting mags...i''d rather spend my time outdoors enjoying the fresh air rather than arguing with bushman's hired con artisits.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

I posted a thread from my old email like this sometime last year and it got about the same number of responses. They've attempted to intimidate me into paying what I never agreed to like everyone else, the story is always the same. How they are still a company is beyond me.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Like I said, Im very happy about getting my money back, however I am not settling for good enough and want this whole problem to stop for everyone!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I talked to a lady that called me (they would call almost everyday) and had her put on her supervisor. I tried to explain to him how I felt and that I was not interested in anything they have at all. He said he would remove me from the email and phone roster...they didn't and the mail, email and phone calls kept going. I also email them several times asking to removed from everything Buckmaster. I would get one almost everyday! My cousin is a lawyer and I asked her what to do...she smiled and said "let me type you up a letter to send to them"

I sent the long very legal sounding letter threatening a lawsuit for breaking several state and federal laws with harassing and soliciting people. About 4 days later...it all stopped. I have not heard a thing from them for over a year now. 

Buckmaster and Jackie Bushman are an absolute joke and are stealing money from people! Jackie calls himself an outdoors man, all he is and ever will be is a real life con-artist. They need to be stopped!


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

I got a call a couple of weeks ago about Buckmasters. I haven't seen their magazine in a long time and i said send me the particulars in the mail and I will read it and think it over. Next thing I get is a bill for $130 + and a bunch of calls from an 800 number. I will never listen to anyone whoever call from Buckmasters again. The scam must work sometimes because it costs money to send the bills through the mail.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

I never liked Jackie Bushman, or his shows. Always reminded me of a cheesy used car salesman, with a fake southern accent. If you have ever seen him shoot (miss), it is obvious he is not really a hunter. Never knew he was up to any of this, though. Guess I was right. What a crook. Be funny if his personal phone numbers got posted online. He surely wouldn't like being called constantly by unhappy scamee's. Then he'd know how it feels.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

MarshBuck89 said:


> Victory is mine!! I had contacted both the BBB of Missouri and the WI DOJ so I dont know who really made this possible. Phone calls from buckmasters stopped 4 days ago. I got the mail today, a letter from Buckmasters.... and here's what was in it:
> View attachment 1624806
> View attachment 1624786
> 
> ...


Your attachments won't show up. Can you repost or copy/paste the contents? Awesome you got your money back. Congrats!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Too bad there are some celebrities who seem legit who give this guy credibility----Waddell, Lakoskys, Fred Eichler.....


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

*MarshBuck...job well done... :thumbs_up

Knowing who to contact...who will listen and act on your behalf, is most of the battle when dealing with those like Bushman and his magazine, who believe they can do as they please.

Contacting the Wisconsin Department of Justice and Better Business Bureau got the job done and hopefully others who are victim of like scams, will remember what you did to get satisfaction.*


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jerk o--'s got me too major case if harassment and worse than any telemarketer I have ever dealt with, buck masters sux


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

I gotta make one correction..I contacted the BBB of Alabama...why I put Missouri is beyond me lol. I was just about to leave for work but was so pumped up over $28 and in a hurry i typed the wrong state! Oh well, Im still human anyways!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hunt123....the attachments where pictures of the check from buckmasters that was for $27.95 and said "refund" on it, even had the fancy buckmasters logo on it. I blacked out my name and address and everything but I think the mods maybe took the pics down for my own security?


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

*So Ive fallen victim to the Buckmaster's scam...now what? Jackie Bushman, pleas*

Ill take a trip to there warehouse and settle it like men.... With a nice ***** whip in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

*So Ive fallen victim to the Buckmaster's scam...now what? Jackie Bushman, pleas*

They've called me twice this week. First time since 2008. I told them today that I passed away. Maybe they'll stop


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

Had something really similar happen to me with a lawncare company in Canada called Weedman. Service I didn't want, unending calls, bills for services not rendered. After a few years of weekly calls they gave up. Didn't hear from them for 2 years and then got 3 calls from them last week! Geez! We have call display so I don't answer, but I can't believe how persistent they are. 
Just thinking...might be good revenge to sign people I don't like up for buckmaster mags and weedman lawn care! Could torment them for years.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

MarshBuck89 said:


> Never knew of such a thing, but I just filed a complaint with the AL BBB


The better business bureau is a scam that has been around forever. I owned a business and they were almost as bad as buckmasters. Trust me... this is not a real agency that can or will do anything for anyone other than themselves. 

Now on to Jackie the rip off artist...

I had a run in with this outfit and unlike you (who did everything wrong) I used my lawyer to end this dispute. The state attorney general took the case and that was that.
You cannot ignore anything like you did or you will be liable. Jackie has a real web of deceitful associates and nothing can be traced back to him as far as liability.
I learned a lot about this Buckmasters Corporation and what I found out is that Jackie is the best business crook out there IMO.

While Jackie knows what is going on, he is removed from the situation by hundreds of firewalls. Don't even think you can touch him or anything of his.

Bottom line is that you can now fight the credit reporting agency and try to repair the damage that you caused. When the guy on the phone said thank you for subscribing you were on a recorded line as non-responcive and therefore in agreement. That is the first thing you messed up on.
Next thing you messed up on was not reading your mail or answering your phone. Now they can show that they tried every way to get hold of you and that shows good faith.
You then payed for a subscription which furthers their case against you. If you paid for anything that shows intent to satisfy a contract.

You have no recording of any conversation with anyone and they have everything they need to get a judgement against you. A judge (which you will never get to see) would call you a fool and set judgement against you at this point.... no matter what he believed in light of the evidence.

Better watch out when you hit your old age because there are going to be a lot of people like Jackie out to get your cash. They target people like you.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

randydb said:


> Had something really similar happen to me with a lawncare company in Canada called Weedman. Service I didn't want, unending calls, bills for services not rendered. After a few years of weekly calls they gave up. Didn't hear from them for 2 years and then got 3 calls from them last week! Geez! We have call display so I don't answer, but I can't believe how persistent they are.
> *Just thinking...might be good revenge to sign people I don't like up for buckmaster mags and weedman lawn care! Could torment them for years.*




Dont forget what good friends we are!


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

Bucks & Bulls said:


> How well would this work? If you could get 50-100 people together that are currently dealing with resolving this issue to have them get together and all contact the same lawyer together and file a joint lawsuit against buckmasters. Would it work and could it shut them down for good?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


It all goes back to the telemarketing group that contracts (there are hundreds that work for buckmasters) since they are responsible for the sale (not buckmaster and as stated in the contract between buckmasters and the telemarketing group) and these telemarketing groups are sized to less than a dozen people and the operations are kept in the red for just such instances.
You cannot touch buckmasters and there is nothing of value in the telemarketing groups books. You will win the battle and lose the war. No lawyer would do pro bono against buckmasters once they examined the business model.
You guys make me laugh!. No wonder this country is in the shape it is in!!.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

aread said:


> This has been going on for years. With their experience, I'm sure they know exactly what they can get away with until people bring in a lawyer.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to find out that the collection agent is just a part of his company. The nice guys who promise to take care of everything on the subscription side and the hard speeking people on the collection side.
> 
> ...


While my lawyer was on retainer and willing to throw me a bone, the hourly fee for him to write up anything worth sending would have been more than the 5 year buckmaster subscription fee. They know this and that's why they go for the 5 year deal. there you sit in a lose lose situation. Most people would rather get something for the money rather than nothing and thats why they end up taking the subscription.
This really sucks because now Buckmasters can show their subscription numbers to prospective advertisers and lure them in too.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

this has been going on for a while, i wont watch his showes anymore due to this. buckmasters called me for a while trying to get me to join them and about drove me crazy...


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

tntone said:


> this has been going on for a while, i wont watch his showes anymore due to this. buckmasters called me for a while trying to get me to join them and about drove me crazy...


Not watching his shows does nothing for anyone and especially anything against Jackie. Now if a site this size got all of it's members together to boycott the advertisers of Buckmasters... then you would be doing something positive. I am all for it


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

Try talking about off the wall things, act as crazy as you can. Be as rude and vulger as you can and tell them to record that, ask them if they will hold until you get done haveing sex with your wife. It worked for me:shade:


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

vortecman said:


> Try talking about off the wall things, act as crazy as you can. Be as rude and vulger as you can and tell them to record that, ask them if they will hold until you get done haveing sex with your wife. It worked for me:shade:


Smart guy! 
I still like the one where you tell them that you died.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

As I read it....This only applies to third party collections. Any agency that is controlled by the parent company of the issuer is not held to this standar. However... I have been awake all night. 



ChuckA84 said:


> Here is how you can get them to stop contacting you, but keep an eye on your credit report and make sure that they don't put the false debt on there...
> 
> Cease and Desist Letter Template For Debt Collectors
> 
> ...


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

As already mentioned, with the number of folks out there that have been through this BS a class action law suit seems like a good idea. What they are doing is wrong and sounds 100% unethical. It would be great to see them put out business or go bankrupt from these practices.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

catfishmafia76 said:


> As already mentioned, with the number of folks out there that have been through this BS a class action law suit seems like a good idea. What they are doing is wrong and sounds 100% unethical. *It would be great to see them put out business or go bankrupt from these practices*.



It would be easier to get the attention of the ones making them rich.... the advertisers and sponsoring manufacturers. Real tree is real cozy with Jackie Bushman to name one.
Have 40,000 AT members calling realtree daily for a year and watch how fast that support vanishes. Same with the rest of the supporters.
This has gone on for so long because nobody can work together to anything more than write about this crap. Obviously that isnt working because we always see newbies getting sucked into this... year after year. Right?.

Forget the class action.... There is nothing there.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Jackie Bushman is a joke....he is to hunting what Jim and Tammy Faye Bakker were to religion.....SCAMMERS


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, I'm glad that I learned to steer clear of Buckmasters -- namely, for the annoyance factor! Glad, too, that the OP received a refund. 

A couple thoughts... While the marketing model outlined here is scummy and disgustingly aggressive, it's nothing more than just that -- i.e., _marketing_. Print mags make money from advertising -- print circulation is basically a loss leader by which a publisher may disclose to prospective advertisers impressive circulation numbers (..._eyeballs_).

Even with a "collection agency" ringing your phone, I wouldn't lose a minute of sleep re: the situation. The calls are merely commissioned third-party attempts to intimidate a market such as ours -- known for responsibility and even largess -- into remitting payment. If even 25% of folks respond as predicted, the resulting profits are immense. Just because an organization terms itself a "collection agency" does not mean that any of us bear _liability_... 

With respect to magazines, one would be best served to pause for a moment and re-align one's perspective... Instead of thinking, "I should subscribe to and pay for ABC Magazine because I wish to consume the content therein," one should keep in mind the alternative: "This magazine would not exist without me, as I comprise the targeted market for which this publication was created, and without which such magazine would no longer have any advertisers (and, in turn, any cash flow)." As someone above mentioned, BuckMasters doesn't make significant money from any of us directly; rather, it makes money from the likes of Realtree, etc. (i.e., companies that pay heady ad fees to keep brands in front of our eyeballs -- a targeted demographic).

Back on point, hiring an attorney would be _such_ a waste of time and money. No need. Rather, NEVER share your SS#. Don't offer to pay. Don't acknowledge that any dispute even exists (it doesn't, afterall). Under the circumstances of the original poster, there is ZERO chance that any of these matters would / could be filed with any of the three credit reporting agencies. Z-E-R-O. If one wishes to play around with the poor saps who are employed to ring your telephone, then so be it; however, don't for an instance fret any further.

That being said, the marketing tactics of BM are despicable, and, akin to the "scams" against the elderly, they leverage the fact that many segments of our society actually maintain their ethics and sense of responsibility. We live on the opposite end of the spectrum of the "payday loan" and "rent to own" markets; however, we are nearly as ripe for different variations of similar predatory business models.

In any event, don't waste time complaining to or reporting BM and Bushman... _*Complain to the advertisers*_. Just my $0.02.


----------



## conhawa (Sep 11, 2012)

I was recently victimized by this horrible company too. I got a call back in January asking if I wanted to sign up for a magazine subscription. When I got the call...I was in bed with the flu. I told the guy on the phone that I was very sick, and I didn't want to do anything over the phone. I asked if he could send me some information in the mail, and he agreed. Long story short...I received a magazine and a bill in the mail. I was bombarded with phone calls, and I kept telling them that I didn't want the magazine. I checked the mail today, and I had a letter from Chase collection agency stating that I owed $137. Needless to say..I was furious. I called Buckmasters and spoke to a rude guy on the phone. He stated that I had agreed to the subscription back in January. I told him that was "BS", and they were a bunch of liars. He told me that they would fix the problem...I'm not holding my breath though. Horrible company!!!


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Luckily I never had any financial dealings with Buckmasters but they did call weekly for about a year asking for me to subscribe. Each time I told them to stop calling and to take me off their calling list...................I WILL NEVER BUY A BUCKMASTERS PRODUCT FOR THAT REASON!!!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

conhawa said:


> I was recently victimized by this horrible company too. I got a call back in January asking if I wanted to sign up for a magazine subscription. When I got the call...I was in bed with the flu. I told the guy on the phone that I was very sick, and I didn't want to do anything over the phone. I asked if he could send me some information in the mail, and he agreed. Long story short...I received a magazine and a bill in the mail. I was bombarded with phone calls, and I kept telling them that I didn't want the magazine. I checked the mail today, and I had a letter from Chase collection agency stating that I owed $137. Needless to say..I was furious. I called Buckmasters and spoke to a rude guy on the phone. He stated that I had agreed to the subscription back in January. I told him that was "BS", and they were a bunch of liars. He told me that they would fix the problem...I'm not holding my breath though. Horrible company!!!


Check your state's laws, in my state if someone sends you something unsolicited you are not obligated to pay for it and you don't have to send it back.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

If you associate yourself in any way with Buck masters, you wont even be able to take a nap.


----------



## JayJay24 (May 9, 2009)

*Re:*

This just happened to me not two months ago! I got a call from a collection agency saying I owed $130 something dollars for two Buckmasters magazine subscriptions. I immediately disputed it and put them on notice of the dispute. I then called Buckmasters and spoke to everyone who would get on the phone. I started out calm and pleasant and by the time I was done I could've bit a ten penny nail in half! I asked them to cancel the subscription because I never ordered it nor spoke to anyone from the company about this subscription. The dude then said well maybe your wife did sir. I lost it! He said they had me on tape saying I would like to have the magazines and to bill me later for them. I threatened to call my attorney and the the dude said and I quote "Sir, an attorney would cost you more than what you owe us." I lost it again! I told the young man that I would be happy to pay whatever to pursue this but that I had a good friend who was my attorney and we would pride ourselves on shutting this MF'er down! They finally agreed to cancel the subscription and call the collection agency to notify them if the cancelation. 

Not a week later guess who calls me again for a subscription?? Buckmasters!! Are you kidding me????!!!


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

We should contact his sponsors and get him off the TV. Every story I hear about them is bad. I would contact the AG and also sue after my credit was damaged for as much as allowed by law. I can't stand seeing him on the tube after reading these stories. SRM


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

the creditor that calls is a scam to get you to pay as well. do nothing!!!! if you pay, your are agreeing to the terms you did not agree or sign up for before. file a complaint with the proper authorities and let it be at that. if they call again, tell them you filed a complaint and to stop calling.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I got their mag over the weekend, never asked for it. Called today and spoke with "Cole" in member services and he said he would cancel the mag. I am waiting to see if I get a bill or another mag. I am not fooling around with these folks, I am going straight to the AG with my complaint if I hear from them again.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I guess Jackie isn't canceling any of his trips this season so he has to get funding somehow lol


Sent from my Pro 22 at 300fps


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I actually had the same thing happen when I was in my early 20s. Needless to say neither them nor their collection agency they are in cahoots with got a dime lol


Sent from my Pro 22 at 300fps


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

Had exactly the same thing happen as the original poster. Asked for the information to be sent and got it. Then got an invoice for the $130 and then finally the collections company. I ended up paying them around $30 and that was it. This has probably been 5 or 6 years ago. The hadn't called in a long time but finally did call back the end of last year. I told them there was no way I'd ever subscribe to his magazine and to drop me from the call list. I didn't go through the calling and harassment everyday, but it was enough to turn me away from him or anything he's associated with.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## PrivateJoker (Mar 8, 2013)

Threaten Bushmasters and the Chase collection agency with filing a complain with CFPB. They'll stop. (I work for a fortune 100 financial institution). Everyone in the financial world is terrified of the CFPB.


----------



## HuntingFor1 (Mar 26, 2013)

A long time ago I bought a Buckmasters bow by Jennings that came with a free year or two subscription to Buckmaster magazine which USED to be decent reading material. Anyhow at the end of the subscription time I got a magazine wrapped in a plastic envelope with a notice that said in order to keep mu subscription current I was going to have to send them $XXX.XX so I did what anyone who didn't want to renew would do and didn't send anything. So the phone calls started and more magazines with past due bills attached to them. Finally got a phone call from them saying the appropriate measures would be taken and I assured them that they can send all the FREE magazines they want to cause I aint signed up for a thing. Got another 9 months of free ones from them and it all a sudden stopped. Guess they figured it out. Apparently nobody who works at any of his sponsors have ever gotten a Buckmasters magazine subscription cause if they had they would be dropping them like a bad habit.


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

I subscribed to rack magazine (owned by buckmasters) and I keep getting collection notice from a company and could get any info why and then Buckmasters called me wanting to renew my subscription and then told me I owe them 1500.00 dollers and I threaten to sue them and he straighten it out right then. Every once in a while they call and I curse them out and tell them why I do not want there magazine and them leave me alone


----------



## bullybbq (Feb 16, 2010)

it happened to me also. they called to try and sign me up for subscription.All I asked for was information in mail to sign up later when funds were good. two weeks later get magazine .1 week later I get a phone call saying I owe money for membership that I didn't agree on.

PS: Thanks for the free magazine Buckmasters:star:


----------



## J-archer (Sep 10, 2012)

That son*****! Ur not the only one marsh buck - my buddy sent me this thread and said puckerup boy -because it just happened to me today - I'm damn glad they didn't tell me I won the trip because who knows what would of come out of my mouth i would have been so excited. But same deal I agreed because I like deer hunting mags - those sons of *****es! I'm going with what Sittingbull suggests to do as soon as I get my bill in the mail - I can't frigin believe it either!!!!! But on another note hey marsh buck I have some cheaP land in fla. for sale if u want to buy an acre or two! Haha hopefully it put a smile on ur face pal!Maybe we can get a class action going here and j- bag bushman can let us hunt on his ranches!!!! Thanks Sittingbull for ur knowledgable input!!!


----------



## Roydw3 (Jun 4, 2013)

yep, did the same thing to me...bill came in when all I asked for was information...two magazines came in...my wife paid the first payment when bill came in thinking I ordered it. We went round and round and round. they ended up sending me a gift card to be used for only Buckmasters items which is very limited. But then the calls kept on coming and coming and still come...every time I get a call I block that number. I bet there are over 20 numbers blocked from Buckmasters. They send me the magazines and it was supposed to be a 5 year subscription but they have been asking for renewals constantly and its only been about a 8 months. I will not do business with Buckmasters ever again...when the tv show comes on I cringe.


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

J-archer said:


> That son*****! Ur not the only one marsh buck - my buddy sent me this thread and said puckerup boy -because it just happened to me today - I'm damn glad they didn't tell me I won the trip because who knows what would of come out of my mouth i would have been so excited. But same deal I agreed because I like deer hunting mags - those sons of *****es! I'm going with what Sittingbull suggests to do as soon as I get my bill in the mail - I can't frigin believe it either!!!!! But on another note hey marsh buck I have some cheaP land in fla. for sale if u want to buy an acre or two! Haha hopefully it put a smile on ur face pal!Maybe we can get a class action going here and j- bag bushman can let us hunt on his ranches!!!! Thanks Sittingbull for ur knowledgable input!!!


LOL, except, I know, it's not funny... Glad you found the thread, at least! Good luck.


----------



## Derek A (Feb 6, 2009)

They call me all the time some times multiple times a day!!!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

They did the same thing to me. Some "good ol boy" called 1 time after my subscription expired. I asked if he knew Jakie. He said oh yea, I know him. I said I wouldn't by anything from the goofy mother (explitive). Calls stopped. No offense Jackie B. But your goofy. 
I


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

The attorny general


AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Isn't there a government agency you can complain to like BBB.


----------



## randy2993 (Jul 29, 2013)

Add me to the list as well, I signed up for a Free hunt and soon after the calls started, I have had 3 call already and hope that is the last of them. I don't need any of this crap in my life, 
I am not very impressed with Jackie Bushman for allowing this to take place, screwing people out of there money.


----------



## StoneyN (Dec 6, 2011)

YEP, I entered the sweepstakes and the calls started, I agreed to the 5yr sub for 137.00 then get charged 237.00, I called them today to see why and they said it for the 100 gift card!! I said what gift card? He said the gift card we offered you with your subscription, I said yeah, you offered me, you didn't say anything about ME paying for it, why would I want $100 to your online store, there is nothing in there I want. He said well for an additional $300 we will keep the card and make you a lifetime member. I said I don't have $300 and I don't want to be a lifetime member, he said you can pay $150 now and skip a month and pay $150, I said no thanks and he said ok, have a good day and hung up. I called back and said I want to cancel the whole thing, he said well, your payment has already processed and if I cancel it, it causes and error code and we can't have any error codes. I said Really, you would rather have an upset member who is going to tell everyone he can about how bad you suck if you don't alleviate the issue than have a happy person who gets his money back. He said well I can't do anything, have a nice day. EFF Blowmasters!!


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

Same here....this is one of the worst business tactics I've ever seen...hope Jackie comes and films a show in Maine...haha


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good thing I can't read lol


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

I had the samething happen to me years ago.....bugged the crap out of me with harrassing phone calls.....


----------



## Bowdoc (Jan 22, 2003)

They are not the only ones, bought a life membership to North American Hunting group out of Minnesota, I got the life member plaque, The Leather (PLEATHER) Jacket, The belt buckle and the vehicle stickers, Also 6 months of magazines. Then every thing stopped no magazines no mailings no nothing. Called to ask what happened to my subscription. Now mind you I paid like $450.00 for the life membership. I called and gave them my membership number that is embossed on like a credit card and on the plaque, and they told me that they have no such member number. I literally blew a fletch. still haven't got it straightened out. I told them about all of the life membership things I have and they said oh we sold that stuff out of our catalog, anybody could have just purchased it.
The only phone number that I can find is the one for the marketing group that they have hired to deal with this end of their scam. I have been fighting this on and off for almost 10 years. now.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

This reminds me of the timeshare scam i went through only a lot more


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

StoneyN said:


> YEP, I entered the sweepstakes and the calls started, I agreed to the 5yr sub for 137.00 then get charged 237.00, I called them today to see why and they said it for the 100 gift card!! I said what gift card? He said the gift card we offered you with your subscription, I said yeah, you offered me, you didn't say anything about ME paying for it, why would I want $100 to your online store, there is nothing in there I want. He said well for an additional $300 we will keep the card and make you a lifetime member. I said I don't have $300 and I don't want to be a lifetime member, he said you can pay $150 now and skip a month and pay $150, I said no thanks and he said ok, have a good day and hung up. I called back and said I want to cancel the whole thing, he said well, your payment has already processed and if I cancel it, it causes and error code and we can't have any error codes. I said Really, you would rather have an upset member who is going to tell everyone he can about how bad you suck if you don't alleviate the issue than have a happy person who gets his money back. He said well I can't do anything, have a nice day. EFF Blowmasters!!


Talk to your bank IE whoever you got your CC from. tell them the story and that you called to cancel etc and that you want your money back and they should reverse the charge for you as long as you haven't received anything from BM. Randy


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

if you guys no anyone else in your state that has been screwed by these guys talk to your states attorneys office the more who complain the more they will do. Also contact the BBB maybe even the FBI as this is interstate commerce. Get as many people as you can to complain and maybe you can get them shut down for good! 
This works for them because no one complains to those who can do something about it!. Randy


----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)

I did kinda the same thing but once I figured out it was a scam and was getting charged more then I should have I put a stop on it at the bank. Buckmasters reported it to the credit agencies and now have it on my credit. Worst hunting company out there!!!!!


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe we should all go on a hunt...a Jackie bushman hunt...I think they offer over the counter tags in every state


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I went through the same crap with them. I contacted the better business bureau and told a person what was going on, and he told me the next time they call to give them the number for the BBB and have them dial his extension and ask for my payment, needless to say, the calls from buckmasters stopped


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

I knew I didn't like that guy.... I remember watching a show on tv where his spoiled brat rich son killed two 150" class buck in one day, rifle season.. guess Im jealous..lol.. but I didn't think it was appropriate for a tv show where most hunters in America will never even have the opportunity to harvest a true "150" class deer..

Just my two sense..


----------



## CRT (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you guys checked your credit reports ? Having something turned over to collection can show up and hurt your credit score. Watched a video on YouTube from Ike on Ike outdoors, same thing happened to him. Jackie Bushmans nothing but a crook that gives sportsman a bad name.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's a comment from someone who worked for Buckmasters:
_I am a former employee of Buckmasters. i do believe the place is a scam. the manager an employees only care about money. they would sign people up without their consent..it was aweful i am very sorry that this happened to you and the million other people."_ http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Buckm...ed-servicemerchandise-telema-513897#comment_1

Their Better Business Bureau says:
_According to BBB files this company has a pattern of complaints. In the past 36 months, the BBB has received over 300 complaints, the majority of which are for billing/collection issues. Complainants allege receiving bills for merchandise that they have neither authorized nor received. _

I feel really bad for all the people who have been and will be scammed from here on out. Buckmasters has been doing this with impunity and getting away with it for a long time and they'll continue to do so. Despite all the complaints, no one can or will do anything about it.


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Scammer and his show is lame at best, watched an episode last night......first guy blasts a deer square in the gut with a rifle or muzzleloader (can't remember....who cares anyway) from 50 yards.....awesome. The next group of sweepstakes winners come out to his farm for " the hunt of a lifetime " and shoot a bunch of " cull/management/justshootemsoyoucansayyoukilledsomethingatmyplace deer.


----------



## chiefbkt5 (Nov 7, 2014)

That is just an awful story...


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was actually just thinking about this last night when i was checking the channels and seen the stupid show was on...i turned on the Simpsons instead lol. Im guessing they are still up to their antics??


----------



## bcoppage (Apr 3, 2013)

The whole hunt giveaway is nothing but a scam to get your information. Then the non stop calls begin. It took me a long time and me getting ugly with them a few times for the calls to stop. Every time I see the giveaway on tv I always say "don't do it" it's nothing but a scam artist company.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's honesty disgusting... everytime i see something with the B-word logo on it, i want to buy it just so i can burn it...but then theyd get my money..


----------



## bcoppage (Apr 3, 2013)

Just found this online from somebody who worked for this company. WOW

I am an ex employee of "Buckmasters and BassMasters " located in same building! I just want to let people know how much of a scam these companies are, or should I say the few that run it! I have witnessed how they charge peoples credit cards especially the ones with "cabellas" cards, they say they don't keep numbers on file! That's a lie! They say all proceeds go help Veterans and Terminally ill children! BS only $1.00 goes if that much. They encourage their employees to lie to the members. The ones running this so called business is the same ones that were invested in the " Kinder Care Project" that scammed innocent people out of their money. The same a**holes that prey on our elderly and brothers and sisters that put their lives at risk for us. All they worship is that dollar and don't care about who they stab in the back to get it. If you need to contact the ones in charge here are some numbers everyone can call at any time of night/day early morning, he'll call them 5 or 6 times a day if you desire cause they don't min doing it to everyone else! The main boss number is 334-657-8641 and his b**** number is 334-391-9287 please spread the word cause rumors are they closing the doors in September 2015, so please be careful on what you purchase cause you will not I repeat not receive your cheap a** knife, tinks69,child's hat, DVD, or any other bs they tryin to offer! And they goes for the BassMasters too! I pray for everyone who has been or will be scammed by these fools!!!


----------



## featherman (Aug 29, 2007)

I thought extortion was illegal.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Un-"you-know-what"-believable... this irritates me pretty bad


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

I have signed a few people up that have ticked me off over the years. lol, I like to win!!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

titan-chaser said:


> I knew I didn't like that guy.... I remember watching a show on tv where his spoiled brat rich son killed two 150" class buck in one day, rifle season.. guess Im jealous..lol.. but I didn't think it was appropriate for a tv show where most hunters in America will never even have the opportunity to harvest a true "150" class deer..
> 
> Just my two sense..


Fenced in ranch????


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

If feel your pain. It took me a year or more to get them from harassing me. I finally got the Attorney General Office involved to stop it. What you must do is document EVERYTHING! Dates, times of calls whether you answered or not, Who, company and personal names, you spoke to and for how long and a description of the conversation, every thing you have done or paid and when. Keep your check stubs or CC receipts/statements. The submit this to the AG Office. Return ANYTHING they send you, even a postcard. 
It's a royal pain in the Arse but it's the only way to stop them.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Jackie Bushpig is a scumbag. What I do and always have done is signup under a fake name, use your real address but not your real name. I scam the scammers, books,mags and cassette tapes back in the day. I'm still getting bills or I should say Dick Hurtz is getting bills from Columbia Records - they want to get paid after sending me 20 cassettes for 1 cent!


----------



## TMKBRLLC (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, they are still at it. My brother told me that they keep calling him. He said the salesman actually got belligerent with him when he told them to stop calling.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

It's funny this thread came up. Just yesterday I received a Buckmasters magazine in the mail, and so did my neighbor across the road. I did not subscribe to this magazine sooooooooo, i'm wondering why it's here.


Rocky


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

Jackie Bushtard is a worthless pos,unfortunately he has taken up residency here in MT for a few months out of every year,the locals that have to deal with his outfit would like to see the whole crew run out of the state.


----------



## noxninja (Jan 21, 2016)

Every now and then I will get a phone call from them asking if I want a subscription? I politely ask them "why would I want that since I am already a life member?" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

Nuke 'em from orbit, it's the only way to be sure! 

Good advice so far, but I would also take it to social media, facebook, twitter, yelp, hell, make a Youtube video and get others on the bandwagon!


----------



## BARBWIRE (Feb 12, 2015)

I wouldnt even go to there website.I did just to check the dates of the shoot coming up.Next day i get a call on my unlisted home phone from BM wanting to sell me a scrip.Now I get some call bout every day wanting me to help with some kinda fund.Really bothers me how they got my number.smh


----------



## madman350 (Dec 12, 2011)

What a black eye for the manufacturers and sponsors for their show/corporation, imo. 
Does anyone know who is on board with them as sponsors and is helping pay their tv time ? ( besides cable/ sat. Providers etc) .


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

It seems and maybe someone said it already. You should have called BuckMasters and told them right away that you only asked for information. Furthermore, you never gave them a credit card number or completed a card with your information for the subscription. They can not hold you to the contract because it was there error. I would have told them I will mail their magazine back and stop all additional ones. I use to get Bowhunter and Petersen Bowhunting which were great. I didn't get harassed by them but they do send me offers by e-mail from time to time. I'm ok with that but unless I complete the card or send a e-mail confirming my subscription they do not send the magazine.


----------



## hank lee (May 17, 2015)

these people have like 30 phone numbers. I get a call from one area code and call it back and its buck masters so I block them on the iPhone. they call again from another number or area code. one night about 9pm they called me and woke me up and I answered and all I heard was people chatting it up. I called them back and he said buckmasters so I kept calling and each time they picked up I hung up and called back about 10 times until he wouldn't answer. these guys are as bad as the NRA those clowns call, email, mail every freaking day.


----------



## bowman5000 (Aug 7, 2016)

I saw a tweet today from Jackie about his buck masters event. I quoted it and asked if I attend will I be harrased by his magazine people. He replied right away saying he would love to see me at the event :joy::joy:


----------



## bowman5000 (Aug 7, 2016)

His reply


----------



## bowman5000 (Aug 7, 2016)

His


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

if the magazine is not sent registered mail...burn it...you never received it. burn any bills as long as they not registered mail. if registered...dont sign for it !! dont let them bully you they have no legal rights. just ignore them.


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

can a car salesman just come and park a car in your front yard and then send you a bill for the car. no because you have not signed anything , same with magazine. unless there is evidence showing you have subscribed they cannot charge you. they can send you as many bills as they want, you do not have to acknowledge them.

the moment you start corresponding or talking to them they will try to coerce you or scare you into buying. they cannot do anything to you , is a bluff.

in Nigeria and Ghana we call it 419


----------



## billn17 (Oct 6, 2014)

If it's charged to your credit card then just call your card company and report a fraudulent charge.


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

they are working on pure percentages. out of 100 people one will panic and pay . if you ignore them they will go away. is very easy to put the phone down the moment they call. dont even talk to them. once they realize you not biting , they will move on.


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

I was dumb enough to put in for one of their hunts. They started hounding me none stop when I declined to buy the magazine. I had to get very nasty and curse the people out and they got the point and stopped finally. Last time I ever entered their contest or watched their show. Total garbage organization. If you enter their contest you are an idiot to put it kindly.


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

get the NRA on them, they can afford good lawyers. bet if chairman of NRA got hassled by them , there would be some repercussions. could always sign the chairman up :wink:


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to know I wasn't the only person that has been victimized. They advertised for the free hunt and haven't stopped the harassment since I stupidly signed up. It's a darn right same they prey on us.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

funny how this thread pops it ugly head up now and then. 

buckmasters, schmuckmasters.:moon:


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

i just googled BBB and they show 455 complaints with buckmaster magazine "collection" in last 3 years! is it Buckmaster as a company or third rate telemarketers scum bags trying to making a buck by scamming anyone they can?

but just to be sure I would kick Jackie in the nuts anyway, my guess is he needs it!


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

I had them harassing me a few years ago saying I approved a donation for a wounded veteran hunt and they wanted the funding. I asked for proof of how many of my dollars went to the vets and how many went to peoples salaries and other items. I went round and round for a week or two. It finally ended when I told the guy on the phone i would sell everything I owned and donate it to buckmasters. He said really? I said no silly, but we kept this going for almost two weeks! Think how many dollars you lost out on. He quit calling after that.


----------



## madman350 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounding like AT should help form a support group for some of us that have been scarred from encounters with Alabama toll free numbers.:grouphug:


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I had this happen to me one time. I got the call about subscribing, but never agreed to. Next thing I knew, I was getting a bill in the mail. I called them and explained to them, firmly, that I have no intention of subscribing and to please stop calling me. They have not called me back since then (been a couple of years) and I hope they never do.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

One day, I had a brilliant epiphany.
Phone rings the familiar Buckmasters phone number that I was getting every 3-4 weeks for nearly 5 years. 
I answer with:
"Michigan Attorney Generals Office, how may I direct your call?"

I haven't received a call from Buckmasters in 3 years after that.


----------

